# Deleted



## sfprankster (Jul 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## b-one (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 26, 2015)

SFP, You can send some my way! Your salsa looks excellent !


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 26, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 30, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Thanx!!
> 
> Once you begin making salsa at home, you'll never want to eat store bought salsa again...
> 
> ...


SFP, That sounds like a great deal to stock up for winter !


----------



## jcollins (Jul 30, 2015)

now m hungry.... that looks awesome


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## jcollins (Jul 30, 2015)

@sfprankster  i know this is completely irrelevant but i really like your avatar pic


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow,  looks awesome.

Points for this.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted


----------

